# Cant see most games on Warcraft 3 DotA with garena



## Skynaveen (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
      I cannot see most of the games on garena. My friend can see all of them and join them. If i tunnel the person who is hosting i can see and join his game. People cant join my game unless they tunnel me. Please tell me why this is so and how to correct it. Please dont say firewall or patch.

Thanks.

I currently get internet through wifi
Will buying a new wireless modem help???


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2012)

This is a common problem. I face it too many a times, despite being on a 4mbps conn by Airtel. So you are not alone.

BTW I hope you are using Garena Plus now.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2012)

update to the latest version of warcraft i to faced this problem once


----------



## Skynaveen (Aug 26, 2012)

Sarath said:


> This is a common problem. I face it too many a times, despite being on a 4mbps conn by Airtel. So you are not alone.
> 
> BTW I hope you are using Garena Plus now.


I bought new router. Now I can see almost all games..but some i still have to tunnel


----------

